# Вытяжка. За и против



## nufcnufc (18 Апр 2017)

Уважаемые доктора, выскажите пожалуйста ваше мнение по поводу метода вытяжения. Сухого и водного. У меня давняя грыда 5мм в поясничном отделе. Никак не удается достичь длительной ремиссии. Последний врач, не справившийся с проблемой обострения рекомендовал вытяжку. Стал изучать вопрос, натолкнулся на множество полярных мнений. От восторженных "ЗА", до категорических "ПРОТИВ".
Как действенен этот метод на специальных столах и аппаратах (не самолечение) или нет, при грыжах и протрузиях
спасибо


----------



## La murr (18 Апр 2017)

@nufcnufc, если Вы введёте в строку поиска по форуму _вытяжение позвоночника_, то увидите пять тем об этом.


----------



## nufcnufc (18 Апр 2017)

спасибо, ознакомился

Вот например, профессор Данилов заявляет, что вытяжка это неоспоримый вред.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2017)

nufcnufc написал(а):


> ...профессор Данилов заявляет, что вытяжка это неоспоримый вред.


Он и другое заявляет.


----------

